# Solved: Vista / XP home Lan problem



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

For > 1 yr, PC #1 had used Linksys WRT54G to access the internet. 

Symptoms:
** when I try to view the workgroup network / local computers, the system hangs.
** It hangs at: start > run > \\ComputerName 
** PC #2 can see HP Officejet 80 printer, but access is denied when I try to "add printer" 

PC #1
XP Home SP2
P4, 2 GHZ
512 MB
WUSB 11 wireless adapter
McAfee Security Center, most recent version
Can access the internet 
simple file sharing enabled
folder c:\test_share created, set so users can change files
c:\test_share\test.txt created 
HP Officejet 80 printer, USB connection, set to be shared.
Per HP, the drivers are incorporated into Vista. 

Same workgroup "WORKGROUP", sans quotes 
I can ping PC #2's IP address & PC #2's friendly name. 
** when I try to view the workgroup network / local computers, the system hangs.
** It hangs at: start > run > \\ComputerName 

PC #2 
HP Pavillion m7760n 
New to the network
Vista Home Premium
Core 2, E6400, 2.3 GHZ
2048 MB 
integrated wireless chip
Vista firewall
Can access the internet 
Can see PC #1; can access c:\test_share\test.txt
** PC #2 can see HP Officejet 80 printer, but access is denied when I try to "add printer" on Vista. 

Event Viewer: 
source: browser 
event ID: 8032
The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{99756BBC-C9A9-4671-A17E-F56988625F05}. The backup browser is stopping. 

I hope you can assist me. 

RF123


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you see it going through My Network Places?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

C: 
Thanks for looking at my problem.

No. 
When I try to view the workgroup network / local computers, the system hangs. 
t hangs at: start > run > \\ComputerName . By that, I mean, if I click on "start", then "run" and type the name of the computer [ without the quotes ] "\\ComputerName", I receive the message that "ComputerName" is not accessible

RF123


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I've just installed Vista Business Edition and I first got the same thing, but somehow I managed to get the network showing. When i get back home I will see what I did


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the follow up. 

I look forward to reading your solution, C. 

RF123


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, I don't see what I had before, but go to Start > Network. In there you should see your router, your machine and the other machine/s. If you do see them, click on them and note the workgroup. If you don't see if you can find Join a network.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Couriant: 
It was a browse master problem. 
Inspiration provided by http://support.microsoft.com/kb/135404

That which worked:

1. The Vista computer needs to be turned off. 
2. The XP computer needs to have been turned off for > 10 minutes. 
3. Turn on the XP computer.
4. Left click start. Left click "control panel". Open "admin tools". Open "services". Maximize the screen. 
5. Look for "computer browser" in the left column. Right click on "computer browser". Left click "properties". 
The following assumes that "computer browser" is started". 
6. Left click the "stop button".
7. When it has stopped, left click the down pointing arrow to the right of "automatic". Left click "disabled". 
8. Left click the "OK" button. 
9. Close "services", "admin tools", "control panel". 
10. Turn off the computer. 
11. Turn on the Vista PC. 
12. Wait > 10 minutes. Turn on the XP PC. 
13. From the XP computer, start > my network places. 
14. On the left, left click on "view workgroup computers".
15. If it hangs, RATS!
16. If it opens, open "userName-pc". 
17. Open the folder I created, which is named something like "test_share".

Sincerely, 
RF123


----------



## Lubomir Dugovic (Apr 22, 2008)

your solution worked for me, thanks


----------

